# Dawsonville Hunting?



## Robk (Jan 27, 2005)

Anyone do any hunting in the Dawsonville area?  Looking to get out into the woods for a day in that area next week and would appreciate any info you have.


Rob


----------



## dutchman (Jan 27, 2005)

*Dawson Forest WMA*

http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=300&txtPage=17

Try this link for details.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2005)

Hit Dawson forest wma its 25000 ac.That should be enough to keep you busy for a while.Atleast till turkey season opens.


----------

